# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Fjale te urta popullore  Siciliane

## Larsus

just because... kto jane gallate: 

* 
Camina chi pantofuli finu a quannu non hai i scarpi

Non essiri duci sinno tu mancianu, non essiri amaru sinno ti futanu

I palori nimici fannu ridiri chiddi di l'amici fanni chianciri

Nenti mi ratta a manu comu i me unga

Vidi ch'un s'affaccia quacchi fungi

U pesci fet d'a testa

Tinemu d'occhiu u scurpiuni e u sirpenti, ma nunni vardamu du millipedi

Cu mancia fa muddichi

Essiri sempri lu santu fora la chiesa*  





:)

----------


## ChuChu

Gallate mund te jene....po mire do ishte te qeshnim te gjithe bashke sikur te dinim per cfare behej fjale. :D

----------


## Larsus

po kjo ishte loja!!! you already missed the ponit then... :ose sicliance "A cani tintu catina curta" per qente e keqinj, litarin e shkurter"
perkthimi pak a shume: 

mbaj (ec me) pandoflat deri sa ta blesh kepuce ..

mos ji shume i amel se te vjel po jio shume i hidhur se te hidheron 

fjalet e nje armiku te bejne te qeshesh ato te nje miku te qash 

me mire se thonjte e mi sma kruan njeri doren 

ruaju nga kerpudhat qe dalin menjehere 

peshku  merr ere nga koka 

ruhesh nga gjarpri e akrepi po jo nga milepiedi 

kush ha ben therrime 

statuje para kishes (kokeshkemb)

----------


## Larsus

*  A ghiri e veniri si fa lu maccarruni*  

gur gur behet mur! 

taljonet e kane menjen ke e ngrenmja ne ke forca e pasunia  :D

----------


## Larsus

* Cu gaddu e senza gaddu, diu fa journa*  

me gjel apo pa gjel, cdo mengjes ka diell...

----------


## Larsus

* Nun si po' aviri la carni senz' ossu*  

mish pa kocka s'ka (po kto nuk hane buburreca :p)

----------


## bayern

o cuno po kjo shprehje si bohet ne sici-liançe?




> Po si lerove nënën stë quan baba


:D

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga bayern_ 
> *o cuno po kjo shprehje si bohet ne sici-liançe?
> 
> 
> 
> :D*


 "Se non gli fouti la madre .... non ti chiama Padre"

....c'ja kam fut nji tullumbac tashi kot me duket... per perkthyes gjasme Bayern :D

----------


## Fringo

Po ajo si ka qene
non parlare, e campi 100 anni.

----------


## DeuS

Kot fare kjo...........e ndryshova

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga bayern_ 
> *o cuno po kjo shprehje si bohet ne sici-liançe?
> :D*


* cu  fa' tu mama diccu papa*  

per cil t'ka shku menja ty mer amon?

----------


## Larsus

Chi barba non ha e barba tocca,
si merita uno schiaffo nella bocca.

--------------------------------

Amore non è senza amaro

po kte e dini ju: 
Un bel naso fa un bell'uomo-- do kete ardh nga arbereshet :D

----------

